# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Modified M6 Scout

## Rick

Here's a modified M6 Scout you might be interested in. Offers some ideas, perhaps, for some other weapons as well.

http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268714

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty good ideas.  Now you've gone and made Gray Wolf sad (unless he's picked up one from up north)

----------


## Rick

I'd love to have one. With so much enthusiasm for a little gun like that you'd think Springfield would start making them again.

----------


## crashdive123

Right now I think that manufacturers are doing everything they can to keep up with current demand.  I'll bet that when that demand subsides a bit they will bring it back.

----------


## welderguy

Someday I would like to have one of them too.

----------


## Tony uk

> Here's a modified M6 Scout you might be interested in. *Offers some ideas, perhaps, for some other weapons as well.*
> 
> http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268714


 
Looks like i found one, (Im sure ive posted this before though ?)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

The UK is getting lax in it's old age. That's as wicked as Crashes spec. ops. knife.

----------


## crashdive123

There must be a camrea mounted someplace in there - maybe behind the knife, fork and spoon.  I mean, why else would there be a bird mounted?  Look at the birdie!

----------


## Rick

I just don't want to be in front of it when all the lights click on. There has to be some way we can use that for CCW.

----------


## klkak

It looks good but I don't know about all that camo.  If you ever laid it down you would loose it.  I've often thought of having my done in hunter orange.  I'm also leery of the battery powered scope.

----------


## lcampbell89

What is the biggest thing that guy could kill? Looks like an extremely interesting concept. Could find a way to pack everything you needed into that and a sack and survive for quite some time.

----------


## Pal334

> It looks good but I don't know about all that camo.  If you ever laid it down you would loose it.  I've often thought of having my done in hunter orange.  I'm also leery of the battery powered scope.


I was thinking that the camo was not my "cup of tea" also. I like your idea of hunter orange, since this would presumably only in an emergency type situation. I wonder if there is a paint type product that could be used? 
I do admire the handy work on the modifications, overall, is a very nice product.

----------


## mmszbi

i have a couple of the Tasco Red Dot scopes, they take a simple 2032 battery and that battery last for several years.  You only turn it on when you need it.  I finally replaced a battery in mine after 7 years. And they are a quite able to take some bumping and abuse. Darned accurate too, they really hold a zero, especially on a 22.

----------


## Gray Wolf

OH, thanks Rick, sure kick a guy when he's down.....  :Crying:

----------


## Rick

My pleasure, of course. :triage:  Better the kicker than the kickee, I always say. (I always do say that. Honest!)

----------


## LudwigVan

That's a nice setup. I saw another one similar to this one, and a lot easier:

http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/v-shrake/m6.html

His is stainless, I'd rather have a stainless one than a blued one covered in tape.

----------


## hoosierarcher

A word of caution about camouflauging gear.....
I watched a friend sit down his turkey shotgun (all 1100 dollars of custom made glory including the camo dip) on the ground next to the turkey he had just shot and after admiring it, taking posed pics and back slaps and congratulations it took him 25 minutes of concerted looking to find that shotgun he had laid down just 1o to 15 minutes before. And this was in a milo field, a cut milo field.  I personally have never had game spook because my bow or shotgun was not camouflauged.

----------


## Rick

I hear ya! I had the same darn thing happen to my squirrel gun. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blood Groove

Wow! That thing should have been posted on the survival rifle thread. It's amazing. That's a brilliant idea. Or at least it seems like it to me. Thanks for the link I loved the pictures.

----------


## Blood Groove

> Looks like i found one, (Im sure ive posted this before though ?)
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That might beat Crash's Rambo Delux Deerslayer, or whatever it's called LOL. :Lol:

----------


## klkak

> What is the biggest thing that guy could kill? Looks like an extremely interesting concept. Could find a way to pack everything you needed into that and a sack and survive for quite some time.


My M-6 is a .22 hornet over .410 shotgun.  I have killed several deer and fox with it.  The picture is me with the first deer I killed with the little M-6




> That's a nice setup. I saw another one similar to this one, and a lot easier:
> 
> http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/v-shrake/m6.html
> 
> His is stainless, I'd rather have a stainless one than a blued one covered in tape.


I like the way mine is set up better then the one Mr. Shrake built.  There are pic's here on the forums somewhere. The pic below was taken before I made all the modifications to it.

----------


## Sourdough

Just finished the largest Gun Show of the year for Alaska, and there was not one M-6 for sale at the show in any caliber.

I did sell a Savage M-24 in about 75% to 80% shape for $400.--

I sold 1,000 rounds of re-manufactured (Commercial reloads) .308 Win. for $1,000.00 a BUCK a round.......... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## klkak

For those of you who haven't seen my M-6.  Here are a couple of pictures.

Mods include:

Sling with QD swivels
Williams peep sight
Cord wrapped barrel
Extra shell carrier on right side
Small utility knife on left side
Stainless steel bolt in place of pivot pin
Heavier hammer spring
Polished sear
Polished chamber throats
Re-crowned muzzles

I decided not to hang crap off the sling because it effects accuracy.  Also no "survival stuff in a shotgun shell" either.  I carry enough of that stuff on my person.  I am seriously considering having the gun powder coated "traffic or hunter orange.  As it is, when I go into the bush with it I tie orange surveyors flagging to it.

In case someone is wondering.  The .22 hornet is about 600fps more powerful then the .22 magnum.

I can shoot under 2 inch groups with the .22 hornet at 100 yards.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Just finished the largest Gun Show of the year for Alaska, and there was not one M-6 for sale at the show in any caliber.


And I sat by the phone the whole time. (mumbles to himself while shaking head)  :Helpsmilie: 

klkak, your set-up is the best one I've seen!

----------


## crashdive123

GW - I've been keeping an eye out for an M6 for you...all this talk about them - I may just need to find 2.

----------


## Ken

> For those of you who haven't seen my M-6.  Here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> Mods include:
> 
> Sling with QD swivels
> Williams peep sight
> Cord wrapped barrel
> Extra shell carrier on right side
> Small utility knife on left side
> ...



VERY nice, Klkak!  Very nice!

Question:  The stainless - I know it holds up, but does the sun glare off of it much?

----------


## Gray Wolf

> GW - I've been keeping an eye out for an M6 for you...all this talk about them - I may just need to find 2.


hopeak has too, and I do appreciate it!

----------


## klkak

> VERY nice, Klkak!  Very nice!
> 
> Question:  The stainless - I know it holds up, but does the sun glare off of it much?


I've never let anyone else hold my gun.  So I've never seen it from a distance in the sun.  I have no idea whether it glares or not.  It has a bead blasted finish so I don't imagine it does.

----------


## Pal334

Klkak: Nice setup.  Are there places that will do the "powder coated "traffic or hunter orange" ? I don't know much about powder coating so forgive if this is simple question. That does make a lot of sense for a weapon used this way. Do you know anyone that has done it?  Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> Klkak: Nice setup.  Are there places that will do the "powder coated "traffic or hunter orange" ? I don't know much about powder coating so forgive if this is simple question. That does make a lot of sense for a weapon used this way. Do you know anyone that has done it?  Thanks in advance



In the old'en days I painted my walk'about guns Bright red, or Day-glow orange. And also put red survey tape on the muzzle end'ish. I learned that the Fluorescent orange needs a white under coat. So one time a gun went for a walk after white coat, and per orange coat. Turns out for Alaska this is the most eye catching color for summer, Bright-High Gloss White.

The Red colors in Alaska blend with the blueberry leaves, and Lavender tea leaves in the fall.

Also learned that if I put the hand cannon on a white paper towel or white t-shirt, it was easier to find in the low light in the tent, when things with fur go bump in the night.

----------


## Pal334

Thanks Hopeak. How durable was the paint coating when it got bumped around?  Or was that even a consideration or concern? Over the years when I had need to carry   "a hand cannon" I usually just kept it attached to my ***  :Smile:   but the t shirt / towel idea is a good one.

----------


## klkak

> Klkak: Nice setup.  Are there places that will do the "powder coated "traffic or hunter orange" ? I don't know much about powder coating so forgive if this is simple question. That does make a lot of sense for a weapon used this way. Do you know anyone that has done it?  Thanks in advance


I talked to the folks at a tire and rim shop in town and they said they could powder coat it for me.

Just about any good gunsmith and put a coating on a gun also.  There is a lady at church who is a hunting fiend.  She had a pink & gray laminated stalk put on he favorite rifle then had a pink-ish-camo coat put on the metal work. It matches he pink-ish camo clothing perfectly.

----------


## Pal334

> I talked to the folks at a tire and rim shop in town and they said they could powder coat it for me.
> 
> Just about any good gunsmith and put a coating on a gun also.  There is a lady at church who is a hunting fiend.  She had a pink & gray laminated stalk put on he favorite rifle then had a pink-ish-camo coat put on the metal work. It matches he pink-ish camo clothing perfectly.


Thanks for that info.  I just had another thought: Since orange and or red on a firearm also indicates it is non lethal or a toy would you think there are any legal issues? After all, I reside in the Peoples Republic of NJ. Maybe if Ken sees this he can also comment. :Alien:

----------


## klkak

I can't see as it would be a problem unless you are pointing it at a cop.  Look up the NJ state statutes online and see if there is any thing in them about what color a gun can be.

----------

